# secret bunny teasers chat



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

haha! im teasing my sb. u can kinda tell whats in my trunk, dont mind the mess LOL! i had to hide it from dexter, he was too distracted by the bag of kfc in my hand while i was moving everything anyway.
so to my sb,
i hope you enjoy all the goodies nanee naner! poo poo :fart:


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Pepper said wuz all that stwuff mama and is it fur me? LOL


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie and Tootsie are secret bunnies to one boy and one girl :bunny::albino:
One live not too far away ( well, not within driving distance but not far compared to alot ), the other lives real far  
i think there getting there secret bunnies something to wear, something to eat and somthing to play with. lol


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

i posted my teaser in the other post...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I<3Gizmo said:


> i posted my teaser in the other post...


lol rach! jhahahaha i'll post it here for you

*I<3Gizmo said:*
"OOOOH my turn!!!

This is from both of my pups to their secret bunnies..

Dear Secret Bunnies, Our mommy is making 2 berry special pressies for you!!!! We hope you like dem!! She is putting lots of time and effort into dem!! Mommy also wants us to tell you dat she is going to buy you some special tweats and fun thingies to pway with, and maybe some extra more special pressies dat she doesnt want to give away too much!!

Love, Evi, and Moussie!! "


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

haha thanx pidge!!


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Charlie's S.B is a gorgeous little girl. Phoebe's S.B is so handsome little doggy. I hope they like something to keep them warm, something to play with and some yummy treats. Oh and maybe something for their mommies  xx


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not giving any secrets away...uh uh!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

OOOH Gail! you are wicked!!! haha not even 1 little hint?!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

so far i have some treats, now to find something nice to wear, a toy will be no prob, my sb has a sister too


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Jakes SB is a handsome looking chap, now we can go shopping.. yipppeee!!!!!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

All done shopping now to wrap it up and take teaser pictures!


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

OMG !! I've just looked again at Charlie S.B and it's a BOY!!! LOL I've brought stuff for a girl today lol. I must have looked at their owners name and got it mixed up. Stupid me lol I was really pleased with myself aswell with what I'd brought.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

phoebedog said:


> omg !! I've just looked again at charlie s.b and it's a boy!!! Lol i've brought stuff for a girl today lol. I must have looked at their owners name and got it mixed up. Stupid me lol i was really pleased with myself aswell with what i'd brought.


oh no!!!! Lol!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

OK here are my teaser pictures!

Bag filled with stuff..









Stuff out of bag...Pepper picked out some nice stuff she hopes her bunny likes it!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

phoebedog said:


> OMG !! I've just looked again at Charlie S.B and it's a BOY!!! LOL I've brought stuff for a girl today lol. I must have looked at their owners name and got it mixed up. Stupid me lol I was really pleased with myself aswell with what I'd brought.


Now that is something I would end up doing lol, but hey who's to say the lucky lad wouldn't mind girly things.. after all Jake has a pink carrier with a pink flowery blanket though he is using his lovely red SV blanket at the mo, he loves to snuggle into it.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

OOOH Gail, your SB is lucky!!! i have to wait to go shopping when i get paid


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I love shopping and my husband said not to buy anything else for the dogs, but he didn't say I couldn't buy for others lol!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Im making my 2 main gifts.. then ill go out and buy some treats and toys and probably some clothes


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

i would show you the bits i have so far but i think it would deffo give it away  looking forward to crufts for some major SB shopping xxxx


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

This has been so fun shopping for
I got my Secret Bunny two cute outfits, some treats, and I have more things in mind! I wish I was rich so I could just spend oodles of money on this! Haha


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

have been doing some online scouting.. hhmmm decisions.....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My handmade items for my SB's.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

TEASER........ its' a girl!!! 










I will let the SB decide if she wants to share with her owner some of the things in the BIG box..... 

BTW, I removed the name on the card  this box has been taped shut and opened 3 times.........LOL....... I won't taped it closed again until I am REALLY ready to mail it ....


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

TLI said:


> My handmade items for my SB's.



those are BEAUTIFUL!!! I love the baseball one


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> My handmade items for my SB's.


WOW..those are darling..what lucky SB's



jan896 said:


> TEASER........ its' a girl!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHOA! You are spoiling your SB!!! Such cute little Easter toys


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

1 duck, 3 balls, 2 treats, 1 collar,1 dress, a picture frame so far, i have my eye on a few more


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Beautiful jewels!!!

And what a big box of goodies!!

Secret bunny is fun!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i got some things to wear, and to play with. waiting for the chew treats i ordered. and some things for my secret bunnies moms too.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

oh wow you guys have gotten so much cool Easter stuff, i cant find anything. im going to go on a hunt on Saturday at crufts hopefully there will be lots of bits!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok... here's my teaser... a personalized tote bag.... a couple of teensy toys to carry around, a skineez, and a gorgeous purple dress! I can't wait to send it out!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

T - I am dying over that baseball themed necklace! Is that ever cute!!! Somebody is going to be very lucky!

You guys have all picked out some gorgeous things!! What fun!! Can't wait.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you ladies!  I enjoyed making them. 

Tracy, if Brody wants one like the one above, I'd be happy to make it.  I'm out of lobster clasps so I'll pick some up this week.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Thank you ladies!  I enjoyed making them.
> 
> Tracy, if Brody wants one like the one above, I'd be happy to make it.  I'm out of lobster clasps so I'll pick some up this week.


Those Necklaces are GORGEOUS!!!!! I love them all!!


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

Well it looks like we are going shopping again here. Jack & Jill got into the pressie bag and claimed of the 2 toys for them!!! Now why they didn't just buy 2 of each when they went shopping i will never know. It is not like they maxed out my credit card or something

Darla


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm just so excited to find out who our sb is! I don't care about the stuff I just want to know the person/puppy behind it LOL.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

TinyGiant said:


> I'm just so excited to find out who our sb is! I don't care about the stuff I just want to know the person/puppy behind it LOL.


I agree with you!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

MAN! these are some nice gifts! i hope one of these are mine! lol i love T's gift!! 

ill have to take a pic of mine and post i'm still finding stuff to add


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

the box of goodies and necklaces look great!  yay for teasers lol ^_^

i'm still adding on as well, thought i would make it a bit more schnazzy teehee! :albino:


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

TLI said:


> My handmade items for my SB's.


their beautiful, you are very talented.!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you very much, ladies!  I wanted to add something in handmade to make it a bit more personal.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have mine boxed up and ready to send! Woo Hoo!! Can't wait. I don't know if I can wait until the end of the month. I'll probably send it out next week. I have NO patience!!!


----------

